# Opinions On The Id3077?



## divingcodfish (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi I am interested in buying one of these, never owned an O&W before. Anyone have one and can comment on it? I can't find a review on it. Do you guys think it's a good everyday casual wear and also for a formal occasion? Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This one?

If you use the forum search facility you will find a number of topic...


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

divingcodfish said:


> Hi I am interested in buying one of these, never owned an O&W before. Anyone have one and can comment on it? I can't find a review on it. Do you guys think it's a good everyday casual wear and also for a formal occasion? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.










I have an ID3066, its predecessor (same case, ball and stick hands, slightly different dial) and I use it for just that. The ETA movement is accurate and well regarded for reliability, and I have no complaints about the case or bracelet - very good value for money!


----------

